# possible piwowarski cobalt pair



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

got these from Jon a while ago. they have grown lots since i got them.
the male i think








the female
































they were scared by the flash in that last pic


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw these in person the other day. They have some serious deep blue colouration going on. Good luck with them.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks Rick, i took out the pot and put in your pvc piece and they seem to be more interested in that


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Let me know when they breed for you.
Really nice to them again.


----------

